# What animal could this be???



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 17, 2012)

11:30pm I heard this horrific sound and I mean horrific sound. It sounded like a high pitch scream and it was very eerie. Last year my mom heard it and could not really explain what it sounded like other than a very eerie high pitch scream. No it is not a bird or an owl.
Its the kind of sound that raises the hair on the back of your neck. Were Kinda in the Piedmont area NC

What do think it is?????????????


----------



## manybirds (Jun 17, 2012)

Trigoat&pbrlover said:
			
		

> 11:30pm I heard this horrific sound and I mean horrific sound. It sounded like a high pitch scream and it was very eerie. Last year my mom heard it and could not really explain what it sounded like other than a very eerie high pitch scream. No it is not a bird or an owl.
> Its the kind of sound that raises the hair on the back of your neck. Were Kinda in the Piedmont area NC
> 
> What do think it is?????????????


could be a fox or a coyote, they scream. i think porcupines scream bad when there in heat.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 18, 2012)

Bobcat or mountain lion, if they're in your area.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 18, 2012)

A rabbit will also scream when a predator grabs it. Scared the he77 out of me the first time I heard it.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 18, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bobcat or mountain lion, if they're in your area.


x2  I've heard them - sounds like a highpitched womans scream


----------



## Symphony (Jun 18, 2012)

Big Foot


----------



## manybirds (Jun 18, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Big Foot


not big foot, bigfoot has a manly scream. its big foots wife chewing him out lol


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 18, 2012)

We have fisher-cat up in this area.  They seriously sound like someone being brutalized.  It is very creepy if you don't know what it is.  I am not sure if fisher-cat are in your area or not.  (p.s.  they are not cats at all)

You can google different animal sounds by name of animal and maybe get a good idea.  I did that with a noise I was sure was a fox one time, but had to double check just to make sure.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 18, 2012)

Well its not a fox, the scream was longer than a fox scream and its not a coyote, i hear them all the time. I'm about to google porcupine sounds now but i don't think thats it


btw i'n in NC


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 18, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

Stubbornhillfarm said:
			
		

> We have fisher-cat up in this area.  They seriously sound like someone being brutalized.  It is very creepy if you don't know what it is.  I am not sure if fisher-cat are in your area or not.  (p.s.  they are not cats at all)
> 
> You can google different animal sounds by name of animal and maybe get a good idea.  I did that with a noise I was sure was a fox one time, but had to double check just to make sure.


X2


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 25, 2012)

I would guess a panther or bob catch.  Panthers will dig a hole and scream into it making it seem further away than they actually are.  First time I heard one, I had nightmares!!  It really is a hair-raising, knee knocking sound.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't think panthers live here in NC I have not heard it again, thank goodness


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## Baymule (Jul 1, 2012)

You could always read up on cougars.  We got 'em here in Texas. Their scream is unmistakable. Try youtube for predator calls. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKw4OFAu1WM


http://www.cougarfund.org/naturalhistory/range/


----------



## breezy B ranch (Jul 2, 2012)

I vote bobcat or mountain lion also. I live out on several acres in Az and have heard both at one time or the other and they sure send chills up my spine!


----------



## babsbag (Jul 26, 2012)

I vote for Mountain Lion (panther). I think they are in every state in No America. I have an electronic deivce that makes the mountain lion call every 8 minutes all night long. Supposed to keep the coyotes away. My neighbors asked to me to turn it off as it scares their little boy. Funny thing is I did turn it off when I got my LGD. Now they complain about the dog barking. I wonder which they would rather have?

Anyways, it is a sound you will never forget once you hear it.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 26, 2012)

A fox most likely.  We have a pair living in our area and the visit the yard sometimes in the mornings.  They make the eeriest calls!


----------



## someone (Oct 9, 2012)

I heard the same sound and when I investigated, I found it was one rabbit trying to mate the other of the same gender.  The rabbit on the bottom was screaming in pain.  A seperate cage solved that problem, but it was certainly the most erie, unsettling sound I have ever heard.  I also heard it while fishing on the river early one morning.  I guess some preditor was about to have breakfast of bunny.


----------



## Karma (Oct 9, 2012)

I think cat when I hear "scream" ie, mountain lions/cougars and Bobcats. Cougars are unlikely as most (22) eastern states consider them extirpated though some states on the east coast have a high incidence of releases of illegally kept animals or roaming animals from populations elsewhere so it could be possible but is probably unlikely. I think Bobcat is more likely. 

Anyway because no one mentioned it there is also a type of owl that "screeches" (screech owl). I had a pretty terrifying moment this morning getting our of my car at 6am after dropping my husband off at work when I heard a horrible screaming sound really close. Felt like an idiot to find out the terrifying sound was just a harmless bluejay that was very upset at a chipmunk eating from his feeder.


----------



## secuono (Oct 9, 2012)

YouTube it, search for the animals listed above for their calls. Have the person hear them and choose what sounded the closest.


----------



## herdsman (Dec 8, 2012)

I hear it alot and once it was in my field makin that noise and it was a ...TURKEY!!! I am not lieing it was a turkey screaming and struttin around.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Bobcat or mountain lion, if they're in your area.


----------



## Boor122009 (Jun 2, 2013)

Probably a fisher cat, they can be really nasty to, if it sounds like a baby screeching in the woods at night, its most likely a fisher cat. can grow to be 40lbs, weasel like predator, will destroy hens and chickens just for the fun of it.


----------



## danielburns271 (Jun 24, 2013)

> Bobcat or mountain lion..


I would agree on this one.


----------



## PipeCreekRanch (Jun 30, 2013)

Where I grew up we had a TON of bobcats.   They sound like a woman screaming as if she was screaming for her life.

It's the creepiest sound I have ever heard.     :


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2013)

There aren't any fisher cats in NC that I know of.
No mountain lions either.

It could be bobcat.

What I hear the most making a god awful scream at night are foxes.  I know what a fox sounds like so I know what they are.

My second choice would be a rabbit who was caught by a fox.

Those are the most likely.

3rd choice in NC would be a bobcat.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jul 24, 2013)

I have heard a screech owl scream that I was ready to call the cops about because I was convinced it was a woman being murdered.


----------



## DiamondKKs (Oct 21, 2013)

I was just going to say Owl and even Rabbits can make pretty loud screams if caught.


----------



## Trigoat&pbrlover (Oct 21, 2013)

It was a Bobcat.


----------



## bnttyra (Oct 21, 2013)

Could be a bobcat although I like the bigfoot suggestion.


----------



## elevan (Oct 21, 2013)

Closed at the request of the OP


----------

